# What size quill stem should I use for my 1989 Klein Pinnacle?



## ganjamun (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi all, I would like to change the stem of my 1989 Klein Pinnacle. It's really rusty now. I have a threaded headset, So I got myself a 1" - 11/8" quill adapter for my Klein but that didn't fit, 1" is still too big. 

Now the question is, what's the real size I need for my bike?

All the kind help is appreciated, thanks!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

They pop up often...but a Klein Mission Control set up would be ideal for your Pinnacle if you're looking to change the reach of your stem.

You shouldn't have too much trouble finding a 1" quill mtb stem though. Unless you're looking for something specific, it's an easy find. That way you don't have to deal with quill adapters or switching everything over to threadless.


----------



## ganjamun (Apr 5, 2006)

Rumpfy: Hey man, thanks for the reply. So you're saying 1" is actually the right size for my pinnacle? The 1" quill adapter I got is way too big though.

Klein Mission controls are hard to get arent they?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ganjamun said:


> Rumpfy: Hey man, thanks for the reply. So you're saying 1" is actually the right size for my pinnacle? The 1" quill adapter I got is way too big though.
> 
> Klein Mission controls are hard to get arent they?


Well...the 1" --> 1 1/8" quill adapter should be a 1" piece that slides into the headtube/headset/fork and the stub that stickes out, lets you use a modern threadless stem.

Kinda hard to see, but here's an example.

The headset and fork on this bike are threaded. There is a quill adapter that (in this case) is a 1" to 1" adapter. You can see the threadless stem wraped around the adapter.









I've never had any issues with this set up aside from making sure everything stays tight.

Mission control bars I wouldn't say are hard to find...but they can get expensive depending on condition.

And yes, a 1" quill stem is what you would need for your Pinnacle. Good bike you have.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Another picture of a similar set up.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ganjamun said:


> Rumpfy: Hey man, thanks for the reply. So you're saying 1" is actually the right size for my pinnacle? The 1" quill adapter I got is way too big though.
> 
> Klein Mission controls are hard to get arent they?


A 1" quill stem is actually 22.2mm or 7/8" on the quill. The 1" refers to the outer diameter of the fork, not the inside.


----------



## ganjamun (Apr 5, 2006)

I appreciate the posts you guys left me.  :thumbsup:

I think I kinda get the picture right now.

A 1" to 1" quill adapter is about what I need I guess?

A nice 1" threadless stem is hard to find, especially those ringle ones. Could another adapter work on the 1" to 1" quill adapter so I could actually fit in a 1 1/8"?

This is my baby, maybe some of you have seen it before:


----------



## ganjamun (Apr 5, 2006)

BTW, if let's say I were to install a Spinergy rev X wheelset, would it fit into my Klein?

I'm a total idiot at this so I need to make sure. Since the wheels are made around late 90s but the Klein is an '89 model. 

Could anyone shed me some light? Thanks!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ganjamun said:


> BTW, if let's say I were to install a Spinergy rev X wheelset, would it fit into my Klein?
> 
> I'm a total idiot at this so I need to make sure. Since the wheels are made around late 90s but the Klein is an '89 model.
> 
> Could anyone shed me some light? Thanks!


You could (providing they're the 26" mtb version), but it would make a cool bike....uncool. 

Well...I only say that because I don't personally care for them. I have a friend who really likes those wheels and collects them...so, I guess it depends on who you are.

Generally speaking, this forum is full of 'vintage' mtb fans, so we're all more inclined to tell you to leave it bone stock or keep it as close to original as possible.
Depending on what drivetrain and wheelset you've got going on there, all that stuff is as well built as anything you can get today. What would be the purpose of going to this Rev-X wheelset?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Agree on the Wheels*

They are definately a 'show no-go' part.

If you already have them go ahead and throw them on but they really wouldn't be worth the money to buy them.

I ran a set for a while 'cuz I got them for near free. They look cool, make lots of noise, damage easily, and are heavy. I don't think anyone looks for the last two qualities in a wheelset.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Shayne said:


> They look cool, make lots of noise, damage easily, and are heavy. I don't think anyone looks for the last two qualities in a wheelset.


Those last two qualities are the main ones for Tension Disks too....yet I continue to use them. :nonod:


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*But T-Discs Are Aero!*

:thumbsup: 
That more than makes up for any weight penality.

EDIT: And I guess I shouldn't talk running Campy hubs, also heavy and loud.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Shayne said:


> ...They look cool, make lots of noise, damage easily, and are heavy. I don't think anyone looks for the last two qualities in a wheelset.


...and suck in a cross-wind.

The original topic is one of those areas where there needs to be more of a standard when referencing these sizing issues.

Technically, a 1" quill stem would fit into a 1 1/8" steerer tube. But people use the term to also mean it fits into a 1" steerer tube. Asking questions - multiple in some cases - will ensure you get the part that you need.


----------

